# Best Deer Hunting Caliber



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

My buddy is taking a trip out to Wyoming this fall to hunt deer. He is looking to get a new rifle before the trip but, is wondering what the best caliber would be. What is your guys opinion on this?


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

270 win

don't let anyone tell you any different
130 gr bullets

cheers
TMM :sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think this question has been asked a million times and everyone has their opinion. There is really no best all around caliber for deer hunting. To me its what you prefer to shoot. He could go with anything from a .243 all the way up to a .300mag or even bigger and do just fine with it. As the previous poster said, a 270 would be just fine, but then so would a 7mm mag, 30-06, 308, 300, etc.............

What does your friend have right now? What kind of experience does he have shooting rifles? If all he has shot before is a 22 a 7mm mag or 300 could be way too much for him and something with a bit less recoil might be what he should get. Also, how much he wants to spend for ammo could be a huge deciding factor, especially if he doesn't reload. Even a box of 30-06 is $15 now. The 25-06 I just purchased is $25 for the cheaper blue box federal ammo too.

Let us know what his experience is and if the price of ammo is a factor. Then we might be able to help you a bit more.

Matt


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

He has been shooting a .243 for the past couple seasons but is looking to step it up to a little bigger caliber. He was looking to maybe get a 7mm but i thought maybe a .300 win mag would be a little better choice. I'm thinking that the price of ammo will not be a deciding factor on the purchase.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, if you are thinking he might go with a magnum, I'd find one to let him shoot first. 243 to a magnum is a pretty big jump and could be more recoil than he would like. 270, 308, or 30-06 wouldn't be horribly bad for sumone used to a 243. I had a buddy that had only shot a 243 that thought he wanted a 300. I borrowed my brothers 300 and took him out to shoot it. After 4 or 5 rounds he changed his mind. He ended up getting a 270 and seems to really like it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

themaddmortician said:


> 270 win
> 
> don't let anyone tell you any different
> 130 gr bullets
> ...


308 win

Don't let anyone tell you any different.
165 grain bullets

more betterer than a 270.

:sniper:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, there are many that will work perfectly in most any situation. Personal preference will guide you.

Also agree with ac700wildcat, 243 to a 300 mag is a jump, lots more recoil and muzzle blast. He may develope a bad flinch and be unable to shoot it well.

I am a big fan of the .308, I just like 30 cals and the 308 is a very accurate cartridge. 30-06 is also good. And jokes aside, the 270 ain't bad either, I just prefer 30 cal.

huntin1


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

270 130 grain sst


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would go with the a 223! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

You cant get a gun that is more truer shooting than a 25-06 I would use 115-120 grain. plenty of knock down power but not overlypowerful


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

My personal opinion, you don't need a magnum to kill a deer.

To buy an unfamiliar rifle right before a hunt isn't the best either.

I would suggest make sure his 243 Winchester is ready to go and take it along with the new rifle if he gets it.

Lots of popular cartridges available:
Too many to list, but here are the obvious 260 Remington, 7mm-08 Remington, 308 Winchester, 25-06 Remington, 270 Winchester, 280 Remington, and 30-06 Springfield are all good deer cartridge choices.

I would suggest the 270 Winchester or 280 Remington in a long action or 7mm-08 Remington in a short action. If he wants a magnum, that's good advice to have him shoot a buddies to see if he like the recoil.

yooper77


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> I would go with the a 223! :sniper: :beer:


Not that it isn't capable of killing a deer, a 223 isn't a legal caliber in Wyoming, where his buddy is going.
I also agree with the 270. Thats what I shoot for deer, anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If he wants to step up from the 243 he can't go wrong with any of the calibers above that. If he doesn't have a range finder go with the flattest shooting calibers like the 25-06 or 270 with 130 gr bullets. If recoil doesn't bother him go with the 300 Win Mag. 
If he has a range finder then caliber is less important and the 308 or any short action will normally beat the long actions in the accuracy department. 
Will this rifle serve as a secondary varmint rifle, or a secondary elk rifle? That will make a lot of difference in his choice. Likewise distance makes a difference. Hunting the open spaces of Wyoming will require more foot pounds of energy if he wants to reach out.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

7 MAG ALL THE WAY!!! 8)


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the 7x57.Some factory ammo tends to be loaded light because of older guns but newer guns can easily handle what the cartridge is capable of.Horandy's light mag and Norma's loads perform very well if you don't reload.Either way you get all you need with little recoil.


----------

